# Frag tank set up?



## masonvo410 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi all members, im planning set up a frag tank, the size is 40x24x10. 8 of the 24 inches which will be used for the filter and it is zoas, soft coral and some lps tank.
1) Is 36 inches reefbrite xho blue good enough?
2) If I change the high from 8-12 inches, what will i expect?
Any comment will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Mason.


----------

